# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Paketić za sreću - pokloni za trudnice

## ms. ivy

drage trudnice, jeste li u zadnje vrijeme kod svojeg ginekologa dobile nešto što odgovara ovom opisu:

Paketić za sreću - vrećica s raznim testerima, dopisnicom i knjižicom Happy Baby - Nositi život - Praktični savjet za trudnice?

ako jeste, molim vas da mi napišete:

- gdje i kad je to bilo
- točan sadržaj paketa (bilo bi odlično da i fotkate)

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

zar nitko ovih dana nije bio na pregledu?   :Smile:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ja nisam ništa dobila, idem ponovno idući tjedan (možda mi tada uvali nešto, iako sumnjam, jer zna da sam "Roda"), ali sam vidjela jednu "svježu" trudnicu koja izlazi iz savjetovališta sa (kršitelj koda)ovim brošurama o prehrani trudnica iz mjeseca u mjesec.

----------


## di_zg

ja sam dobila svoj paketić, opis sam napisala u istom ovakvom topicu koji je pod kružoci trudnica.....[/url]

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja sam danas dobila paketic "za srecu" i to od sestre privatne ginekoloske ordinacije u vinkovcima (ima samo jedna)...ali je to bilo slucajno, jer sam ugledala nekakav letak za zdravu prehranu u trodnoci (od ****-a), pa se ona sjetila da bi mi mogla dati i taj paketic.
sta je bilo unutra: knjizica "nositi zivot", always dnevni ulosci, Nivea intimo losion, Sudocrem zastitna krema za bebe, nekakav paketic "to.to" od Tosame (dvije blazinice, dvije soft krpice i jedna mala pelenica), letak za MAS baby watcher i dopisnica za Euroalbu d.o.o. Zagreb. to je to.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Kod lječnika opće prakse vidjela letak **** o prehrani trudnice, kod privatnog gin. dobila paketić. Unutra:knjizica "nositi zivot", always dnevni ulosci, Nivea kremica, Sudocrem zastitna krema za bebe, nekakav paketic "to.to" od Tosame (dvije blazinice, dvije soft krpice i jedna mala pelenica), letak za MAS baby watcher i dopisnica za Euroalbu d.o.o. Zagreb.

----------


## LeaB

Ništa.

----------


## **mial**

sad sam se sjetila da sam i ja taj paket dobila od svog ginekologa koji se nalazi u Zg u Laginjinoj prošle god u prvoj pol 12.mj.
-knjizica "nositi zivot", always dnevni ulosci, Nivea intimo losion, Sudocrem zastitna krema za bebe, nekakav paketic "to.to" od Tosame (dvije blazinice, dvije soft krpice i jedna mala pelenica), letak za MAS baby watcher i dopisnica za Euroalbu d.o.o. Zagrebu. 
kao i kod Ivane B-G

----------


## ivaa

> sad sam se sjetila da sam i ja taj paket dobila od svog ginekologa koji se nalazi u Zg u Laginjinoj prošle god u prvoj pol 12.mj.
> -knjizica "nositi zivot", always dnevni ulosci, Nivea intimo losion, Sudocrem zastitna krema za bebe, nekakav paketic "to.to" od Tosame (dvije blazinice, dvije soft krpice i jedna mala pelenica), letak za MAS baby watcher i dopisnica za Euroalbu d.o.o. Zagrebu. 
> kao i kod Ivane B-G


ja dobila 2  :Grin:  
kod privatnog i kod mog gin!
sadržaj identičan

----------


## Erin

I ja sam dobila taj paketić kod svog gina, (privatnik), sa identičnim sadržajem kojeg su opisale cure!

----------


## Storma

zadnji info je relativno friski, ima li tko noviji? 

cisto sumnjam da su ga ukinuli   :Mad:

----------


## papalina020

ja isto nisam nista dobila

----------


## ms. ivy

opet podižem, je li netko dobio paketić u zadnjih mjesec-dva i može li popisati sadržaj?

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Roza

Dobila sam ja prije mjesec dana, sadržaj je isti kao što je navedeno, samo što mislim da je unutra još i letak za Lactogyn.Nisam 100 % sigurna, možda mi ga je dala sestra naknadno.

----------


## Adi

Taj paketić sam dobila još u siječnju ili veljači ove godine kod ginekologice dr. Dropulić u Domu zdravlja Siget, NZ. Koliko se sijećam u paketiću je bila knjižica Sretna Beba, Sudocream tester, jedna gaza, nekoliko jastučića za dojenje, to je sve čega se sijećam.

----------


## Mukica

cure, selim ovo s pdf. Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi na pdf. Rodine aktivnosti, akcije & projekti   :Smile:

----------


## Honey

19.7.2007:

Uzorak Sudokrem kreme i letak
Katalog Profilovog knjižnog kluba
Nekoliko Always dnevnih uložaka
Laktogyn letak
Tosama: gazica, dvije blazinice za dojilje, dvije baby vatice za brisanje
Nivea uzorak intimnog losiona za pranje
Kuponi s popustima u Baby media shopu
Happy baby knjižica (_reklame u njoj: Tosama, Z'bregov mlijeko, Nivea, JGL, Mama Nova trgovina s odjećom za trudnice, Jana voda, Sudocrem, Persil, Johnsons_)
Dopisnica za Euroalbu (s tekstom: "Molim da mi pošaljete informacije o proizvodima i uslugama vezanim uz trudnoću, dojenčad i djecu")

Jel treba fotkat? (fotić je na servisu, ali bum se već snašla)

----------


## ana.m

Ja kroz cijelu trudnoću nisam dobila ništa.

----------


## leonisa

Honey, hvala!
bilo bi super kada bi mogla fotografirati i poslati slike  :Smile:  
ovu dopisnicu za eurolab, ako moze i detaljnije uslikati.

----------


## snoopygirl

ja sam od ginića dobila rodinu brošuricu   :Smile:  
samo onda nisam znala koliko vrijedi   :Sad:  
i koliko se sad sjećam - mislim da u cijeloj ordinaciji nema promo plakata proizvođača adaptiranog i ostali kršitelja. ima ljepa slikica mame i bebe kako doje, plakati za menopauzu, reklame kontracepcijskih pilula, i ostatak plakata o prehrani trudnice, i ostalih upustava.

----------


## Honey

> bilo bi super kada bi mogla fotografirati i poslati slike  
> ovu dopisnicu za eurolab, ako moze i detaljnije uslikati.


Evo danas se bacam na posao. Kamo da šaljem to?

----------


## poliona

Bok!
Moja sestra kad joj je ginekolog rekao da je trudna, tkđ. je dobila takav paketić, to je bilo u 3. mjesecu, mislim. Pitat ću je za točan sadržaj paketića, bila je neka knjižica, neke vatice za grudi, ..
Pročitala sam tu knjižicu i nije me se dojmila....  Previše stvari se spominju kao : to se radi rutinski....
Nadohrana se spominje već u 5 ili 6 mjesecu djetetova života....
Javim se... :D

----------


## poliona

Evo, moja sestra je dobila prospekte(koje je bacila pa ne znam o čemu su) , knjižicu, losion za tuširanje mali, i bonove za trgovine s kojima se dobije popust, znam da nisam puno pomogla... :/ 
pozdrav :D

----------


## Storma

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bilo bi super kada bi mogla fotografirati i poslati slike  
> ovu dopisnicu za eurolab, ako moze i detaljnije uslikati.
> 
> 
> Evo danas se bacam na posao. Kamo da šaljem to?


popis+slicke salji sandri na email. hvala.

----------


## vidra

ništa dobila.

----------


## Honey

Poslano.

----------


## vidra

*honey*, zašto ne dođeš na zimske trudnice?

----------


## leonisa

Honey, stiglo, hvala!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sir_oliver

ako vas još zanima.
uzorak persil praška, nivea intimni losion, allways uloške, sudokrem kremu i letak kao i centrum materna 5 tableta, dopisnicu za euroalbu i knjižicu nositi život

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> ako vas još zanima.
> uzorak persil praška, nivea intimni losion, allways uloške, sudokrem kremu i letak kao i centrum materna 5 tableta, dopisnicu za euroalbu i knjižicu nositi život


potpisujem

----------


## Maret@

niti ja nisam išta dobila   :Sad:

----------


## Honey

> niti ja nisam išta dobila


Nisi niš propustila. Reklamne uzorke kremica i sl. (minijaturne) možeš uzeti i u ljekarni. Uzorak praška za veš - možeš i bez toga, a tako i bez dva dnevna uloška.
A knjižica, moja je odavno u smeću. Reklama mi je dosta na televiziji i u časopisima.

----------

